# Aires guide free --TAKEN !



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I have here our old "Guide Officiel 2006 Aires de Services Camping-car" in excellent condition complete with map. I would rather not throw it away. If someone would like to send me £2 towards P+P it's theirs !!
Please send me a PM. It will go in the recycling if not gone in a month.... 8O

Now gone to a good home!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

HI John,
have sent you a PM.

cabby


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Waleem,

Looks like you had more success than me. I'm still waiting after 7 weeks:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-450142.html#450142

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Dave, never noticed your one, but it looks as though it was just a thread, did not say for sale or how much or even in the for sale section as far as I can tell, can you PM me about a price as I could well use one as a present.

cabby


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It's in the "Giveaways" forum, cabby 

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nobody seems to want my Brodit stuff either .....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-50015.html

Isn't it strange, when I first saw it I thought this forum would be really busy, perhaps some people think there's a catch :?

pete


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

maybe should be on a seperate thread but..

Le Guide National des Aires de Services Camping-Cars 2005

is up for grabs if anyone wants it,to continue the good vibe of the member who gave this away to me ,P&P is free


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh dear did not know there was a "give away" section I have thrown some stuff away.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

not sure if I am being simple, but could not find that give away section Dave.     
is that CD rom you are all buying come in English or just French.
cabby


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

cabby said:


> not sure if I am being simple, but could not find that give away section Dave.
> is that CD rom you are all buying come in English or just French.
> cabby


Err, you're in it :roll: :lol:

pete


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I see what you man Pete, but maybe we could have a section in the adverts like give away section or freebies etc.the opposite of wanted, which we already have.this may well become popular. can we do that please :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Now taken by Cabby.


----------

